# Deprofundis dispointement im sorry for the harsh critic spare me from hell inferno?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im not a big fan of diabolus in musica Jean Mouton was sutch a let down it broke my heart to says it, i hate to bash, but the sound is so compressed & polished, compared to the fluid sound of brabant ensemble, yah i know it's not the same missa butt so what ,, D.I.M sounded drab.

I have to admit im cruel and harsh but ensemble cinquencenco disapointed me a bit whit 4 narly selection of song genra , this i dont understand myself and fell like an idiot or misunderstood, what the problem whit amorosi pensieri ,it song genra of franco-flemish i should like and worship this hmm???
4 interresting composers i dont get it or point my finger on it , what the mather...

But ensemble cinquencento made awesome willaert album but it's not at level of henry8 or better yet all mightyt ensemble singer pur ahh i love these guys, but anyway i feel sorry for bashing these record sorry for being a jerk hey???

Maybe it's just me, and im evil review reckless, you heard them so far? am i wrong in jugement???
Tell me so if it's the case.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I also think that Stephen Rice's Missa Tu Es Petra is sensational. I'm not enjoying their Obrecht by the way, not much yet.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> I also think that Stephen Rice's Missa Tu Es Petra is sensational. I'm not enjoying their Obrecht by the way, not much yet.


Thanks for the heads-up. What's wrong with their Obrecht?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. What's wrong with their Obrecht?


Obrecht's music is normally very harmonically interesting - when the different voices interact in the canons you get nice expressive harmonies. My impression is that this aspect is a bit lost in this performance of Missa Grecorum, because it's too blended, blended in a way which makes more consonance than there should be! It's also articulated in a rather fluid way, and I'm not so sure that's the best way to bring out the music's tension and drama. Theres some sweet music in there, but it leaves me a bit unsatisfied at the moment. I've read that the mass comes from the same period as Missa Rosa Playsante, and Sound and Fury's recording of that has all the qualities which Brabant Ensemble's Missa Grecorum doesn't have. Maybe it has redeeming features, there are certainly some gorgeous moments - the opening kyrie is lovely, for example. I need to live with it a bit longer but I thought I'd spell out my impressions in case anyone else has tried it and can present it in a better light.

There seem to be more singers than necessary to me, and there's no real sense of any of them as individuals.

I haven't heard the motets yet.


----------

